
Africa’s Economic Growth: 23 Positive Facts about the Richest Continent - fatumasvoice
https://www.fatumasvoice.org/africas-economic-growth/
======
fatumasvoice
Before COVID-19, Africa's overall GDP was on a growth trajectory - faster than
other economic blocks. We can prevent the virus from greatly undoing the gains
and progress:

